# I made a personal site to share photos



## zulu42 (Jun 16, 2018)

Something for family and friends, etc.

Feedback and suggestions would be great. Otherwise please enjoy  Thanks!

Zac Ludwig


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 16, 2018)

Very nice ...


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 16, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 16, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Something for family and friends, etc.
> 
> Feedback and suggestions would be great. Otherwise please enjoy  Thanks!
> 
> Zac Ludwig



Very nice design and feel. My only suggestion would be to have the galleries in a slideshow/carousel.
Scrolling to see all the images just doesn't work in modern websites.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks very much 
@Raj_55555 great feedback. I will play with the software a little and learn to customize a bit more.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jun 16, 2018)

Very nice...


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 18, 2018)

Well, with such pictures you can't make a bad website, of course!
I'm absolutely no nature/animal photographer, but that close-up "portrait" of an owl (with those big yellow eyes) I find really fabulous.

Still, I would rather choose a dark background (like you use in the photo-galleries) than a busier background image/photo, because it's quieter for the eyes of visitors, but this is ofcourse my personal choice/opinion. 

What I really would change, because I find the individual images less nicely presented, is the _all white background_ in "single" view. Actually a dark color and (if possible) more transparent look, I think, will give a better view of your pictures. (normally you can change things like that in the CSS/stylesheet of a website, don't know about the possibilities with your website) All in all a very nice looking website with perfect photography!

Gerard


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 18, 2018)

gk foiintografie said:


> Well, with such pictures you can't make a bad website, of course!
> I'm absolutely no nature/animal photographer, but that close-up "portrait" of an owl (with those big yellow eyes) I find really fabulous.
> 
> Still, I would rather choose a dark background (like you use in the photo-galleries) than a busier background image/photo, because it's quieter for the eyes of visitors, but this is ofcourse my personal choice/opinion.
> ...



Wow, thank you for the wonderfully kind and helpful reply. Changing the white background in single view was a perfect suggestion, and I was able to select a dark color with .85 opacity.

Thank you again


----------



## Orrin (Jun 23, 2018)

> Very nice design and feel. My only suggestion would be to have the galleries in a slideshow/carousel.
> Scrolling to see all the images just doesn't work in modern websites.



Scrolling is more common than you think. Many media sites use scrolling....
In Pictures - BBC News
Latest Photos News & Headlines, Top Stories Today - The Straits Times
Best photographs of the day | News | The Guardian

Just as I do on my site!


----------



## Winona (Jun 24, 2018)

I really enjoyed it. Loved the owl!


----------



## Ran Van (Jul 12, 2018)

Looks wonderful, i luv this pics. Keep rocking


----------

